# Lyft's Background Check



## dshood (Mar 6, 2017)

I applied to drive with Lyft. It's been almost 2 weeks since they started my background check and I haven't heard anything. I know they say it takes up to 2 weeks. My question is, has it taken longer for anyone? If my 2 week mark gets here and the background check hasn't been finished, should I contact someone or just wait longer?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dshood said:


> I applied to drive with Lyft. It's been almost 2 weeks since they started my background check and I haven't heard anything. I know they say it takes up to 2 weeks. My question is, has it taken longer for anyone? If my 2 week mark gets here and the background check hasn't been finished, should I contact someone or just wait longer?


Are there any reasons to suspect they might, correctly or erroneously, find any issues with yours???


----------



## dshood (Mar 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Are there any reasons to suspect they might, correctly or erroneously, find any issues with yours???


No. I've moved around a bit, but not a bunch in the past 7 years. I do not have any felonies or misdemeanors. I don't do drugs. What other reasons could there be for it to take this long?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

If there are multiple addresses on your credit profile I would expect it to take longer. The check is done by obtaining any known past addresses, then going to each state and county to check records. Some jurisdictions are instantaneous and some are done manually so it may take a couple business days. 

*** I have no inside information, and I reserve the right to be wrong, but this is my understanding ***


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

dshood said:


> No. I've moved around a bit, but not a bunch in the past 7 years. I do not have any felonies or misdemeanors. I don't do drugs. What other reasons could there be for it to take this long?


Mine took about a month......


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dshood said:


> No. I've moved around a bit, but not a bunch in the past 7 years. I do not have any felonies or misdemeanors. I don't do drugs. What other reasons could there be for it to take this long?


Identity theft?

An ex girlfriend of mine once found a whopping 4 different illegal people living and paying taxes (!) on her social security number IN OUR STATE ALONE --- 2 of them in same city as her, one in San Fran, and one of them a GUY in San Diego


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

It's because you moved around a bit. The background check entails each county where you lived, sometimes the county is slow to respond.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

dshood said:


> I applied to drive with Lyft. It's been almost 2 weeks since they started my background check and I haven't heard anything. I know they say it takes up to 2 weeks. My question is, has it taken longer for anyone? If my 2 week mark gets here and the background check hasn't been finished, should I contact someone or just wait longer?


Begging you. Save your car and sanity -- don't drive for Lyft! They'll give you good calls and you'll make money for a month. Then, once they have you, they'll cut you off and you won't stop. In fact, you'll probably tell yourself, "Hey, my luck will change, and things will get good again," but they won't. Soon you'll be in debt with a broke down car and no income. Signing up for a bonus? That's for suckers! They let a few drivers get them so the con will work and because they want people to sign up, but there's no guarantee the calls will be there, or that you'll get the bonus. And if you don't get the bonus, they don't care -- they got what they needed from you by getting you to take their slave labor calls for a few months. You're disposable. Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's all a pyramid scheme!!!!

You've been warned!!!!


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

There is an option to request a copy of your background check to your email address. You will then know when it is complete. It is always a good idea to see a copy of such documents whenever you have a chance so you can tell your story if there are any discrepancies.


----------

